

Nginxmgr — Nginx upstream pool manager - jcsalterego
http://just-another.net/2009/10/21/nginxmgr-nginx-upstream-pool-manager/

======
jbyers
Per the cached copy, the source can be found at
<https://bitbucket.org/benjaminws/nginxmgr/>

This program appears to rewrite the upstream section of the nginx config based
on health checks / XML-RPC requests and gracefully reloads nginx via its
built-in handler.

Getting native side-channel support for upstream configuration changes is a
recurring topic on the nginx mailing list, but nobody's bitten that one off
yet. When we switched from a complex health monitoring / keepalived / LVS
setup to nginx a few years ago, I was sure we'd want this too. But it turns
out that nginx's simple upstream round-robin works quite well against our PHP
app servers. When we want to take one offline, we just gracefully kill its
webserver and nginx fast-fails it and moves on, no interruption to in-process
requests.

------
chrisbolt
I can't reach the site, so the Google cache can be found here:
[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:just-
another.net/2009/1...](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:just-
another.net/2009/10/21/nginxmgr-nginx-upstream-pool-manager/&hl=en&strip=1)

~~~
plaes
Maybe he is live-testing it..

------
benjaminws
Site was down due to large traffic spike. It's back up and running now.

